# Value of a Joe Ingles Signed Jersey?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My son won a signed Joe Ingles Jazz jersey while participating in the Jr Jazz team activities after the basketball season. No offense to anyone, but we are not really NBA fans and he was wondering what it would be worth to sell on KSL. It is a new yellow Jazz jersey in Youth Large, signed on the back on the number 2. I know I can get it authenticated by PSA or Becket, but probably not worth the time or effort. So, what does a jersey like this go for and what would you ask? I don't know if it has a $50 value or $250. He is going to buy some decent hunting boots and maybe some camo for his muzzie hunt this year with the proceeds to keep it wildlife related.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Authentic jerseys are perhaps going for $70+, no idea what his signature is worth. 

Perhaps wait until after the playoffs are over, you may get a lot more. But then if the Jazz get bumped out early it may just bring what the jersey is worth. 

Do a internet search of it and see what turns up. Or stick it on Ebay with the $250 price tag on it and see if there are any bites.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe wait to find out if he wins "6th man" awards this year too. Good dude for sure. Can't help but root for Slow Mo Joe


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well, I listed it on KSL and sold it for $150 if anyone was interested in the value. We're going shopping for decent camo pants and decent hiking boots.


----------

